# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور > قسم التصوير الضوئي >  >  سبب دقة تصويري للقمر

## وريد الورود

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
كيفكم حبايب ؟؟؟ 
انشاء الله بخير 
البعض يتسأل عن دقة تصويري
اليوم بقول لكم سبب دقة تصويري للقمر 
هذي كاميرتي
( على قد حالي )
 
 
وهذا نوعها LUMIX
 


من المعروف أنه عند تصوير القمر أو النجوم نجعل الكاميرة في الوضع الليلي
ولكن لا يعرف البعض أن الوضع الليلي يأخذ وقتة أطول في العادة عند التقاط الصورة أي أنه يحتاج الى عدة ثواني لكي يعطيك الصورة الملتقطة
( يحتاج ثواني للتسجيل )
مثل إللي يظهر في الجوال في الوضع الليلي 

ولذلك أنصح بأن تبقوا الكاميرة ثابتة عند التصوير الليلي لكي يكمل التقاط الصورة
وبذلك تظهر الصورة أدق 
هذه الصور التي وأنا التقطها أتحرك
لاحظوا أن الضوء يسير كلما أنا تحركت بينما هو يسجل الالتقاط
 
وعند زيادة الحركة تصيح حركة الضوء الملتقط أزيد
 


انظر للفرق بين الصورتين
 

ما أريد قوله : (في الوضع الليلي) ثبت الكاميرا قبل الالتقاط ولا تحركها إلا إذا تم الالتقاط بالكامل

----------


## جـــــــــوري

معلوماات مفيده اخي
تسلموو على الطرح الرائع

----------


## همسة ألم

تسلم أخوي على المعلومات الحلوه والمفيده
والله يخلي كامرتك لينا وخليك لينا 
وعطاك الله الصحه والعافيه
موفق ,,,

----------


## اسيرة شوق

مــعـلومات مـفيــده

وأنــي بـ{...ـعد كـان عـندي فـضول لمعرفة السر :)

يـعطيك العافيه

تـحياتي

----------


## أبو سلطان

*السلام عليكم*

*البركة في المصور و ليس في الكاميرا لكن أحببنا أن نعرف التقنية فصورك كانت جيدة جدا*

*و شكرا لك على الرد*

----------


## hope

*اني كنت بسألك كيف صورت بس قلت مآله داعي اتلقف*

*ماجآ على بالي أصور ليليي المرات الجآيه ناخذ بآلنا*
*يعطيك العآفيييه عن جد افدتنا بهالمعلوومممه البسيطه*

*عآد لاتحرمنآ من جديدك*

*تحيآتي لك وللجيمع*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

يعطيك العافيه اخوي على هيك معلومات
وكل عام وانت بصحه وسلامه
موفق لكل خير
دمت بود

----------


## وريد الورود

يسلم الجميع والله

وما أظن إن هذي لقافة
لأن احنا ما شاركنا في المنتدى إلا للفائدة

نورتوا صفحتي

واختي دمووووووعة
وانتي بخير وصحة وسلامة يارب

----------


## كبرياء

يسـلموو أخوي على الطرح المفيد والمعلومآـت الحلووهـ ... 
يعطيكـ ربي ألف عآآفيهـ ... 
سي يوو .~
كبريآء

----------


## ورده محمديه

يسلموووووا

----------


## Malamh Cute

*يسلموو خيو عَ المعلومآإأت المُفيدهـ ،،*

*ربي يعطيك الف عاافيه ،،*

*مآإنحرم جديدكـ ،،*

*دمت بود*

*كروزهـ*

----------

